# BMX Vorbau Anzugsdrehmoment



## cssheinz (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Sunday Freeze Vorbau, und möchte meinen Lenker tauschen,

weiß jemand mit welchem Drehmoment ich die Schrauben anziehen kann?

hab im Internet gesucht und Werte zwischen 3 -30 NM gefunden, also wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Vlabein (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich denke das kann von Vorbau zu Vorbau anders sein.

Ich würde sagen 5-6 Nm.

LG
Vlabein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

